# Got a free Mac G4 ...Need help



## MohawkAngel (Oct 12, 2010)

I just got it from a friend and I want to know if the Mac operating system is free for download or i have to buy it like the Windows? 
It says that the limits are Tiger OSx. 

Thanks for help


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

They're not free. You'll have to buy it.

Hah. Apple stuff for free. 

Didn't come with an OS installed?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

You'll have to buy it or 'acquire' it some other way (*not* endorsing this suggestion).  You could look around on Ebay or Craigslist


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 12, 2010)

The OS is already installed but its like 10.3.9 something like that. fully working. 450mhx cpu and 768megs pc133 40gigs hdd (gonna put one 20gigs) and ill  use it as downloading rig


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Just use 10.3.9 then.  Tiger is 10.4, I don't think it's worth it to buy and old OS for an older system


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 12, 2010)

've been looking over ebay..theres a 1ghx double processor on the tiny plate for 30$ but the heck is that one part of that plate gonna cross over the 3rd ram slot so ill lose onslott. I better stick with 1 cpu plate and go up to 900mhz  and sitck with my 768megs pc133


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I dunno...$30 for a dual-1GHZ seems like a pretty good deal to me.  And you could always use 2 512MB sticks of RAM


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah but i need to find it that stick! and not sure to fnd good deal around of 512meg pc133  ..or do you know someone who got one to give? lol


----------

